
Everything about React events (with live exercises) - jamesknelson
https://reactarmory.com/guides/learn-nude-react/inputs-and-events
======
jamesknelson
Author here, glad people seem to have found this one useful and would be happy
to answer any questions!

~~~
mattashii
One of my recent discoveries in React was that it doesnt transpile/transcribe
HTML (jsx), but the HTMLDOMElement API.

Many guides which say something about how prop resolving works say something
abiut how it is similar to writing HTML, but with a few extra gotchas ("HTML
attributes can’t be functions?! Since React Elements are plain old JavaScript
objects, you can add anything to an element ..."), while it is actually a
unifying wrapper around the HTMLDOM browser APIs (when using ReactDOM, of
course). Saying that ReactDOM is extended from HTML leads to confused
developers expecting react to handle props of certain types in a consistent
way over props, which it doesn't [0].

So, if possible, could you update this guide to help prevent these
misconceptions? Other than that, this looks like a great guide for starting
react developers!

[0]
[https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/9220](https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/9220)

------
acemarke
I can highly recommend anything written by James. His previous "Learn Raw
React" post ( [http://jamesknelson.com/learn-raw-react-no-jsx-flux-
es6-webp...](http://jamesknelson.com/learn-raw-react-no-jsx-flux-es6-webpack/)
) is one of my most frequently recommended articles for people who want to
understand the basics of React without any buzzwords, and his new site builds
on that approach with a bunch of interactive examples.

For anyone looking for more info past that, you may be interested in my
React/Redux links list at [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) .

------
Bartkusa
Are they really "custom events" if they don't bubble up?

